# Wife out of town-Need "guy" movie recommendations



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

She's gone until next Friday for training, so looking for good movies that generally women aren't all that interested in seeing, or ones that she'd tell me to turn down the volume. Watched Social Network yesterday, didn't expect my subwoofer to get that much of a workout.

I am getting Inglorious Basterds and Fight Club (seen both, but worth seeing again), and thinking about the Kill Bill series, Expendables, Hot Fuzz and Thin Red Line-reviews say it pops up a message with a note from the Director that it's meant to be played loud-don't want to disobey .

Any other recommendations?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

All three LOTR
Anything with Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That is an interesting thought...I have the Extended cuts on DVD, but haven't watched the Blu's.

Might need to bump up my Netflix package to make sure I have a second disk for the weekend, or check the local Redbox for some on my list. Looks like I can take Expendables off my queue, Redbox has it. All my others are too old.

Just looked up that actress, I might be odd, but actually not the kind of thing I'm looking for  Though I guess they do say Piranha 3D was actually pretty good.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> All three LOTR


:new_Eyecr


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Red is fun!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_Transformers_ (the first one)
_Animal House_ (oldie but goodie)
_The Expendables_


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Definitely getting Expendables. Transformers is odd. Got the first one, only got the second one at her insistence...not sure what she liked in that one. At least she didn't insist on buying the Crystal Skull Indiana Jones, I generally refuse to acknowledge it's existence.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah..... I think they actually should have stopped with Temple of Doom there.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

For me this usually means movies with really weird twists or plots, odd cinematography as well as sci-fi and anything with lots and lots of explosions, gun battles and car chases. (Oh, and really stupid humor)

Some recommendations just off the top of my head:

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Lethal Weapon
The Fifth Element
Sin City
Wild Things
Hot Shots Part Deux

Those don't all follow my stated "criteria", they're just some that came to mind as I read this thread.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What...no pr0n? :grin:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Tommy Boy.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Kill Bill for sure, also:

From Dusk Till Dawn

Band of Brothers marathon

La Femme Nikkita - 1990

The Magnificent Seven

The Transporter

Das Boot - 1981

Caligula - 1979

xXx - Vin Diesel one

Now when you wife comes back get YPF, imdb it, and tell her is a romantic comedy, which it is kind off, and have fun. :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

The Expendables is great, and if you want an absolute sonic terror check out the extended version of Rambo (4th one), that one will shake your home theater, especially the end.

Enjoy


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Since my wife won't watch them, horror movies.
I just watched Paranormal Activity the other night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Dead Snow


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Anything in the 490's on Directv . . .


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Anything with Ashlynn Brooke


Just wanted to say thank you :goodjob::goodjob: :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Hostel, Hostel 2


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

koji68 said:


> Das Boot - 1981


Talk about a sub workout. Pun not really intended. 

Have you seen _Shooter_?


----------

